# Brauche Hilfe bei Gaming-Notebook!



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (17. März 2012)

Hey liebe Zockergemeinde 
Ich habe mir hier mal vor 3-4 Jahren mit euch zusammen einen Gamer-PC erstellt und er hält eigentlich noch.
Jetzt ist mein Verlangen nach einem neuen Stück Hardware recht groß und ich weiß nicht, was ich mir kaufen soll :p
Mein Wunsch wäre ein Notebook für maximal 600-700 Euro (vllt auch ein wenig teure, wenns sein muss).
Es sollte einen etwas größeren FullHD Bildschirm besitzen und gute zum Zocken sein, sprich neuste Spiele
auf hochen bis maximalen Einstellungen spielbar sein. Und der Rest sollte auch nicht zu schlecht sein, wenn
ihr versteht 

Ich würde mich sehr, über professionelle Hilfe freuen

Simon


----------



## svd (17. März 2012)

Das wird ziemlich schwer, quasi unmöglich.

Für 700€ bekämst du einen PC, der all deinen Anforderungen mehr als entspräche. 
Lass dir hier (zB von Herbboy) einen optimalen SpielePC zusammenstellen.

Bei Notebooks ist es so, dass erst ab 700€ die einigermaßen brauchbaren Grafikchips verbaut werden. 
Und selbst die haben keine Chance gegen eine 50€ Desktopkarte! 
So ist zB die mobile nVidia GT540M etwa so schnell wie eine Karte aus der GeForce 7800er Reihe oder, damals noch ATI, X1800er Serie...

Falls du wirklich ernsthaft Zocken willst, führt kein Weg an einem anständigen Desktop vorbei. Als Zweitgerät, wenn es nur darum geht, ab und zu im Unterricht oder Zug Starcraft zu spielen, na, da gäbe es schon Modelle, aber nicht FullHD, die fangen ebenfalls ab 700€ erst richtig an.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2012)

Ja, für 700-1000€ kriegst Du nur eine Leistung bei Notebooks, die nicht mal einem PC für 400€ enstspricht (AMD Quadocre 100€, Board 60€, 4GB RAM 20€, AMD 6770 Grafikkarte 80€, Gehäuse 30€, Netzteil 50€, Festplatte 60€, DVD-Brenner 20€), und damit würden aktuelle Spiele nur auf mittel noch annehmbar laufen. Auf hoch würden nur wenige neuere Spiele noch gut laufen.

Und FullHD fängt bei 650€ gerade einmal erst an, da gibt es 2 Notebooks in 15 Zoll, wo FullHD wenig Sinn macht, und dieses hier in 18,4 Zoll für 700€ ASUS X93SV-YZ224V (90N6SI144N1B45VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  die Grafikkarte ist aber deutlich schlechter als das, was ich oben beschrieben habe. Guckst Du hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Syrim, Anno 2070, Shogun 2 usw. laufen da auf mittel nicht mehr flüssig bzw. grad mal mit 30-35 FPS - und das sind die Messwerte für eine Auflösung von 1366x768, das heißt in FullHD ist das nochmal merkbar langsamer.


Wozu benötigst Du denn ein Notebook? Oder willst du nur den PC ersetzen für zu Hause wegen des Platzbedarfs?


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (17. März 2012)

danke für die schnellen antworten 
also eigentlich wollte ich ein notebook weils protabler ist, aber ihr habt recht.
ich habe hier zu Hause folgenden PC:
AMD Phenome 2 940 BE
GTX 260
4GB Ram DDR2 (glaube ich)
und ein mainboard von asus mit am2+ sockel (kann das sein? ich hab mich damit lange nicht mehr beschäftigt)
500 Watt BeQuite
und 500 Gb Festplatte
Coolmaster gehäuse (bin sehr zufrieden damit)
was sollte ich dann eurer meinung nach nachrüsten? und ich bräuchte auch einen neuen monitor in FullHD am besten 22 Zoll oder so wenns geht
danke


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2012)

Also, bei dem PC mit der CPU reicht schon eine Grafikkarte ab 140€, das wäre eine AMD 6870, damit geht fast alles auf maximalen Einstellungen, nur manche "Ultra"-Grafikmodi schafft die nicht mehr. Danach kommt die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (180€), dann die AMD 6950 (200€), dann die GTX 560 Ti 448 (230€).

Eine schnellere Karte lohnt sich wiederum nur dann, wenn Du auch die CPU bald aufrüsten willst. Da könntest Du auf Intel Sockel 1155 gehen, Board 80-100€, CPU Intel i5-2500k 180€, 8GB DDR3-1333 RAM 30-40€. 


Da Du mit mehr Ausgaben gerechnet hast, könntest Du Dir auch eine SSD gönnen für WIndows, erst recht wenn Du die alte CPU erstmal behalten willst - damit bootet Windows schneller, kleinere Programme, die Du auf c: installierst, öffnen sich so schnell, als hättest Du die schon offen und nur das Fenster minimiert. 64GB reichen für Windows und alle typischen Anwendungen wie INternet, Office usw., und auch für eigene Dateien reicht es, wenn Du Videos und Musik nicht auch auf c: speicherst. Spiele laufen mit einer SSD nicht schneller, die würden nur schneller laden, wenn sie auch auf der SSD sind. Aber das wird dann halt direkt rel. teuer, 64GB kosten 90€, 128GB schon 150€, wenn es ein gutes Modell sein soll.


Oder was auch ginge: nur eine Graka aufrüsten, und vom Rest ein Notebook für Officesachen um die 400€, FALLS Du denn wirklich gerne ein Notebook haben willst und es für Office und Internet usw. vielleicht brauchen kannst. Ich hab zB seit 4 Jahren ein Notebook, das damals 800€ kostete und die damaligen SPiele noch packte - ich wollte halt unbedingt eine Lösung, hier bei mir gegen meinen Kumpel Spielen zu können, er am PC und ich am Notebook  Früher hab ich dann auch oft am Notebook andere SPiele gespielt, aber  inzwischen nutze ich es zu 99% nur dafür, dass ich gemütlich auf dem Sofa surfe oder auch mal Office mache.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2012)

Das kann schon sein. Also man könnte da auch überlegen nur Board CPU und RAM nachzurüsten, da die GTX 260 ja immer noch nicht ganz zum alten Eisen gehört.
z.B. so:
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX ca. 80€
CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155 ca. 180€
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL9 ca. 40€

Das wären dann ca. 300€ mit denen hättest du dann nochmal ne richtig gute Kiste. Mitb der Grafikkarte kannst du ja dann noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2012)

Also, das sehe ich völlig anders, wenn um Spiele geht - vielleicht überschätzt du die GTX 260?

Die enstpricht nämlich nur in etwa nur einer AMD 6770 für 90€. Selbst wenn man nur wegen der CPU dann 50% oder sogar 70% mehr FPS bekommen sollte, was bei der grafiklastigkeit von modernen Spielen eher fraglich ist: die AMD 6870 ist schon 60-70% schneller als eine GTX 260 - und kostet nur 140€. 

Der AMD X4 940 ist noch ausreichend für moderne Spiele, daher wäre eine neue Grafikkarte die deutlich sinnvollere Variante. Oder halt direkt CPU UND Graka


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (17. März 2012)

erstmal danke für die sehr guten antworten 
aus euren posts kann ich entnehmen, dass es ratsam wäre, eine neue GraKa zu kaufen.
Welche könntet ihr mir zu meiner CPU empfehlen, also Preis/Leistungsmäßig?
Lohnt es sich noch etwas teurers als eine AMD 6870 für den 940BE zu kaufen?
Przessor/Mainboard und Ram wollte ich erstmal nicht nachrüsten, werde ich aber im Hinterkopf behalten.
lohnt es sich dann, den ram auf 8 Gb zu erhöhen? (ich hab glaube ich einen DDR2 sockel.)
Und nach eine wichtige Frage: Welchen FullHD Monitor könnt ihr mir im 22 Zoll Bereich empfehlen?

Vielen Dank soweit

Simon


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. März 2012)

Also P/L-mäßig wäre eine 6870 ideal für deinen Prozessor, vllt. auch noch ne 560 Ti (die ca. 15% schneller ist), wenn eher Nvidia die Marke deines Vertrauens ist. Mehr würde ich für deinen Prozessor nicht nehmen...eine GTX 570 wird wahrscheinlich dann schon ausgebremst.

Mit 4GB kommt man immo schon noch aus, 8 ist aber Standart, weil der RAM grade ziemlich billig ist. Das gilt aber nur für DDR3 (DDR2 ist nicht grade billig), deswegen wäre es vllt. ganz sinnvoll, wenn du dir für rund 70 Euro noch n neues MB zulegen würdest. Das wäre auch für spätere Aufrüstungen ganz nützlich. Dann könntest du altes MB+RAM verkaufen und davon schon mal das neue MB kaufen, und dann kämen noch 30 Euro für 8GB DDR3 dazu.

Monitore gibts z.B. die hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE228H
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acer G225HQVbd

Der ASUS ist teurer, hat dafür aber auch HDMI und LED...

WIllst du denn keinen 24-Zöller? Die gibts auch schon ab 150 Euro...


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2012)

8GB braucht man nicht, das würde man aber bei einem kompletten Neukauf nehmen, da es bei DDR3 nur 15€ UNterschied macht. Bei DDR2 aber ist es zu teuer, denn das ist doppelt so teuer wie DDR3, und mehr als 4GB bringen halt bisher noch nichts. 

Lohnen würde sich meiner Meinung nach alles bis zu einer GTX 560 Ti 448, vielleicht auch noch eine GTX 570, aber da wäre der Leistungsgewinn für den Aufpreis wohl zu gering mit der CPU.

Bei Monitoren ist allgemein Samsung und LG nicht verkehrt. Aber mit 24 Zoll hättest Du ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Was willst Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (17. März 2012)

also der monitor sollte nicht zu teuer sein, ich sag mal maximal 200-250 Euro.
und die genannten GraKas werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen ;]
gibt es zu den oben genannten von Geforce auch welche von ATI und welche würdet ihr für besser für meinen Prozessor halten und 
kann ich mit dem setup dann gut zocken, wenn ich erstmal vorhabe mir keinen neuen Prozessor etc zu kaufen?
weil ich kombi mit dem neuen mainboard ja heißen würde: neues mainboard ---> neuen ram ---> neuer sockel ---> neuen prozessor und soviel möchte
ich dann für meinen pc auf einmal nicht ausgeben, aber iwann nachrüsten.

mfg

Simon


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Also, Ich finde eine AMD 6950 oder eine GTX 560 Ti eine ganz gute Investition. Wichtig bei der Nvidia ist das "Ti", denn die GTX 560 ohne "Ti" ist schwächer als eine AMD 6870.

Monitore: am besten mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen wegen der Wunschgröße usw. , du kriegst für 150€ schon gute  24 zoll Monitore.


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (18. März 2012)

okay wegen dem monitor mach ich gleich noch einen extra thread auf  
danke für deine empfehlung


----------

